# Blinking Uber Sign



## AxeOfGlory (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm out driving tonight and saw another driver with what looked like the standard uber sticker in his window, except it was flashing. I've never seen this before.

Is this new or is it something not provided by Uber?

Thanks!!

- Brandon


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

AxeOfGlory said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm out driving tonight and saw another driver with what looked like the standard uber sticker in his window, except it was flashing. I've never seen this before.
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018MXEKKC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

They should have a bumper sticker on the back of their car that says " yahoo doofus at the wheel"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> They should have a bumper sticker on the back of their car that says " yahoo doofus at the wheel"


Why because they have a light up sign that helps passengers locate their car at night?


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

Try eBay. I got a couple of them in the past.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Why because they have a light up sign that helps passengers locate their car at night?


I also think there a good idea. I'm thinking about getting one. That person is one of those uber haters. Must be as miserable as they come


----------



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

If you drive alot at night it will make your life a lot easier. Plus seeing all the other jealous Uber drivers is also fun too.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Some of us at the airport were watching a guy install one on his windshield last night. Looked classy, yet noticeable. Also had a slot so you could slip in a daytime Uber card over it.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

I just saw one tonight. I don't think it blinking during driving is a good idea (distraction?). But parked or pulling up seems fine


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

Noobs, plus eeewber wants you to get rid of the old U decal and use the new ones. This is what I did with my old decal.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

HazardousDescent said:


> I just saw one tonight. I don't think it blinking during driving is a good idea (distraction?). But parked or pulling up seems fine


How would it distract *you*? You are unable to see it yourself. And the ones I have seen are not gaudy, just glowing and blinky enough to get the attention of drunks.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Grab couple of Uber logos and create animated gif for free online... At night I lift the phone up in the air with flashing Uber logo!


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> How would it distract *you*? You are unable to see it yourself. And the ones I have seen are not gaudy, just glowing and blinky enough to get the attention of drunks.


Not the driver, other drivers. You get a ticket and fine for road distractions here.


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Here you go:
*seizure warning*
I'm going to slow this down for my use...


http://imgur.com/HerxigI


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

McGyüber said:


> Here you go:
> *seizure warning*
> I'm going to slow this down for my use...
> 
> ...


Yup that's the kind I was talking about!


----------

